# Chausson flash 04



## tt07 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi 

Can anyone confirm if the flash.04 comes with an external hook for use on a camp site power supply

Thanks


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If its new I would think so


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi tt07, yes, all vans should have somewhere to plug in.


----------



## tt07 (Sep 5, 2009)

ok thanks will look for the point if we see one at the show on Saturday


----------

